# Ticks



## dms6483 (Oct 19, 2012)

We have started noticing ticks on our goats. Not a massive amount but some. What can safely be used to treat it when they are being milked? Also, one of our goats has, what appears to be, ant bites (pustules) ALL OVER her body. In fact, the only place we haven't seen or felt them is on the underside of her tail. I really don't think it's related to the ticks but couldn't say for sure.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Can you post pics of the pustules? I'm wondering about copper deficiency. According to author Cheryl K Smith (in her book Goat Medicine), copper can cause a lot of easy to miss conditions beyond the dull reddish coat and fish tail we generally look for. One of those symptoms is "frequent staph lesions on the udder, nose, mouth, and chin (occasionally the entire body) and bald tail tips or light spots on the nose." (page 120, Goat Medicine) Add to that Pat Coleby's assertion that no self-respecting parasite will stay on a goat with adequate copper, and my first thought goes to copper deficiency.

As for symptomatic treatment for the ticks...Not sure, but I think some on here use python dust, but you'd have to verify that. There are some older threads that discuss this.


----------



## dms6483 (Oct 19, 2012)

I will see if I can get some pictures. It's dark by the time we get home so it may be hard to get pictures that will show anything. Just as an FYI, we feed them an All Stock grain and Alfalfa pellets when we milk and they have hay to munch on all day. We've been letting them out to graze more lately as well. We also have a goat block that they love to eat. What else would we need to give them to include copper?


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I think it's safe to say virtually all goats need supplemental copper. The most sure-fire way to get copper into them is to bolus them -- you know exactly how much you gave them. The editors have a very good article on copper on the home page. I'd also recommend switching them from the mineral block (hard on their teeth) to loose minerals ad lib. Again, there are a lot of threads on here re: mineral options. What state are you in? Here in Texas we're fortunate to have a really good one (I think) that's well-rounded and also extremely high in copper. With that, I generally only have to bolus my black roan buck. I did just bolus one of my brown does this week, however. She's showing none of the traditional signs of copper deficiency except a slightly rough coat. But I learned from the Goat Medicine article I referenced above that decreased libido and difficulty settling can also be symptoms of copper deficiency. That's her to a "T"...so to be safe I bolused her.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Check the label on your all stock feed. I bet there is no copper in it, as sheep can't have supplemental copper and that feed is made to be able to feed sheep. 

As was mentioned, loose minerals are needed, blocks just don't provide what a goat needs, it's too rough on their tongue.

I have to bolus all my goats. I do it every 3-6 months depending on the goat, since all goats are different.


----------



## dms6483 (Oct 19, 2012)

In response to where we are located, Deep East Texas.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

dms6483 said:


> In response to where we are located, Deep East Texas.


PM me and I'll get information to you on the minerals I use. My understanding is that this blend is only marketed in TX.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Ticks on Goats? I did not know that was possible, I live in a wooded area and have had a horrible year with deer ticks with my (treated) dogs, and ourselves! Yuck! I never have found one on my goats or alpacas! Do you know what kind of ticks they are? Just curious...


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I actually found one on one of my does (neck...right on the jugular!) a few days ago. I think it was a vampire tick. :laugh: No, actually, it looked just like the ones that I sometimes get off my dogs which (I presume, but don't know for sure) are deer ticks. We too are deep in the woods. I've been here for 2 years and this is the first season I've had a tick problem, though last year the deer managers (for hunting purposes) said ticks were a horrible problem. Literally pulling down deer to the point they had to be euthanized.


----------



## luckyinkentucky (Oct 30, 2012)

This year our girls wound up with ticks as well. We too are in woods....This year was also particularly bad with horse dlies and biting flies that left little pustules or sores on one of my girls who whas extremely susceptible to them. Her immune system was a bit overworked making the onslaught of bugs a bit harder on her. Dont know if your goat could have the same issue....


----------



## Failingfarmer (Nov 24, 2015)

One of our goats had a deer tick on her a few months ago. Ticks are a big problem in my area. I'm not in the woods. I have 15 acres of mostly open pasture. We have a row of trees on the edge of property that my goats roam around. We have LOTS of deer in our yard. We always have 5-15 dear in the yard. I was very sick with Lyme disease a few years ago. I hate ticks!


----------



## dms6483 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Photos*

I took these pictures last night (12/15) of the "bites". It's a little hard to see the white heads that they have but they do have them.


----------



## dms6483 (Oct 19, 2012)

We are still milking her but I have worried that it might not be a good idea to do so. She doesn't mind the automated milking but starts to kick when being finished off by hand.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you putting anything on the teats?


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Those bumps may or may not be staph. Either way, I'd be gently washing her udder (not just the teats) with warm water and chlorhexidine (Hibiclens - available at WalMart or probably any drug store). I'd wash the insides of her hind legs also, where the udder rubs. Pat dry. Maybe topdress with an antibiotic/antifugal spray (I use red spray...can't remember the name and the can's in the barn). I'd also be bolstering her immune system any way I can. Several days worth of B-complex, some Vit C, and tweak her nutrition, paying particular attention to being sure her minerals are up to snuff. I'm starting to give my milkers B-Complex every 1-2 weeks just because the weather fluctuations put such stress on their immune system.


----------



## FineFolly (Dec 29, 2015)

top_goat said:


> Those bumps may or may not be staph. Either way, I'd be gently washing her udder (not just the teats) with warm water and chlorhexidine (Hibiclens - available at WalMart or probably any drug store). I'd wash the insides of her hind legs also, where the udder rubs. Pat dry. Maybe topdress with an antibiotic/antifugal spray (I use red spray...can't remember the name and the can's in the barn). I'd also be bolstering her immune system any way I can. Several days worth of B-complex, some Vit C, and tweak her nutrition, paying particular attention to being sure her minerals are up to snuff. I'm starting to give my milkers B-Complex every 1-2 weeks just because the weather fluctuations put such stress on their immune system.


Can I ask what brand products you use for B-Complex and C?


----------

